# [MOD Request] Theme the folders in TouchWiz



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure how many people enjoy TW as much as I do (trust me I was surprised as anyone). Except... I find the folders to be HIDEOUS! I know there are 3rd party folder application/widgets, but I don't want an extra app and would prefer it to be integrated. I think the circle looking folders in Apex are perfect. Obviously, I could run the Apex launcher, but like I said.. I really am enjoying TW!! Would anyone be interested in this?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Good call. I agree completely.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

To be honest if I knew the first thing about theme-ing I'd give it a shot. Know where I could find any good info?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> How's this?


that is amazing, do want


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> that is amazing, do want


K I'll upload a flashable zip when I get home.

Edit: I accidentally deleted the first one I made so I made another but I haven't tested it because for some reason the stupid TW launcher won't install unless you're TOTALLY stock so I had to reflash the stock ROM to test. Make a backup first like always. If it's not showing up after flashing then try it on a fresh stock install.

http://www.rapid-upload.org/gshfaznmqyx0/ModdedTWLauncher.zip.html


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> K I'll upload a flashable zip when I get home.
> 
> Edit: I accidentally deleted the first one I made so I made another but I haven't tested it because for some reason the stupid TW launcher won't install unless you're TOTALLY stock so I had to reflash the stock ROM to test. Make a backup first like always. If it's not showing up after flashing then try it on a fresh stock install.
> 
> http://www.rapid-upload.org/gshfaznmqyx0/ModdedTWLauncher.zip.html












Hey, that worked amazing on Beans9! Thanks! Only thing is that it got rid of the 5 rows since it replaced the whole launcher, but still thank you so much this is awesome!

Sent from my rooted/unlocked GS3


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad it worked  What do you mean about the 5 rows?

Edit: ahh do you mean beans is modded to 5 rows across?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Glad it worked  What do you mean about the 5 rows?
> 
> Edit: ahh do you mean beans is modded to 5 rows across?


Pretty sure Bean's has a modded launcher for 5 per row/column rather than 4 (grid size - so 5x5 rather than 4x4) its been awhile since I've been on there but that would make sense to me.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Pretty sure Bean's has a modded launcher for 5 per row/column rather than 4 (grid size - so 5x5 rather than 4x4) its been awhile since I've been on there but that would make sense to me.


Yeup, Beans changed the grid size in his rom. Flashing the modded TW zip changed that. But please don't think of me as ungrateful!


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> Yeup, Beans changed the grid size in his rom. Flashing the modded TW zip changed that. But please don't think of me as ungrateful!


Not at all . I could do it to beans launcher too if you want.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Not at all . I could do it to beans launcher too if you want.


If you could do that, then that would be amazing. I'd even submit it to beans (if I were you) in his future TW releases.


----------



## tgom222 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great work. That looks so much better than the stock folder. Any chance you could make a 4x5 version for SynegyRom users?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I have beans and synergys ROM downloaded to my computer so I'll do them as soon as I get back to it. I spent half the day wrestling with a quick toggle and systemui theme for TW based ROMs but I think I have the status bar/notifications looking better for us stock based people who want to wait a bit for cm and aokp to mature.

Edit: Try these. Make a backup before like always because I can't test them. It looks like bean bundles a bunch of launchers and seclauncher2 (the stock launcher) wasn't located in system/app so IDK if this will work. I'm guessing it should though.

Beans: http://www.rapid-upload.org/ath9lml023v4/ModdedTWLauncherBeans.zip.html

Synergy: http://www.rapid-upload.org/5vg2bzmphuyw/ModdedTWLauncherSynergy.zip.html


----------



## tgom222 (Jul 17, 2012)

Synergy version worked perfectly. Thank you sir.


----------

